# (Want) Thorin's company from the Hobbit SBG for £



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Guys, 

I'm wondering if anyone in the UK is selling Thorin's company from The Hobbit boexed set? I'm only really interested in the dwarves from the set and I don't really feel like paying £75 for them.

I've already tried Ebay and it's failing me, and sites like Bits and Kits have none listed up, so if anyone could private message me if they're selling them and we can sort something out.

Thank you in advance.

LoA.


----------

